# norton ghost 9 boot disk



## valadisc76 (Aug 29, 2005)

i don't have the bootable cd...my norton ghost 9 is not have boot wizard....
helpppppppp.... pleese send me the boot disk....


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome. Perhaps this will help:

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...sf&view=docid&dtype=&prod=&ver=&osv=&osv_lvl=


----------



## DFW (Jun 12, 2004)

Your installation cd is bootable, to allow v2i ghost 9 image to be restored, if your ghost came with sysytem works you should have a second disk, if a download you should have the file to create one, Ghost 8, 2003 will not read the new Ghost v2i files, I know it's crazy, also there is no download from norton so you can make a ghost 9 boot cd/floppy.

For these very reasons and that it would take forever to boot off the ghost 9 cd I have dropped ghost 9 and gone back to ghost 2003.


----------

